# Scanning for artifacts: Pixels that don't match mean unstable overclock? (X800XTPE)



## Rob94hawk (Aug 30, 2004)

I have stock cooling with the ATI X800XTPE and I did a Find Max Core and a couple of times the rig locked up at 552 and 542. So I bumped it down to 535 and did a scan for artifacts and in the log I got a couple of messages that said "X pixels dont match" etc.

Does that mean unstable? Default core is 520. Is the stock cooling inadequate?

FYI: I'm using version .21 with fan setting at 100%


----------



## sersalpha (Aug 30, 2004)

In short, yes. When a pixel doesn't match it is considered an artifact. Artifacts are the product of faulty computations by the GPU. This is triggered by heat buildup, amongst other things. You should consider more agressive cooling methods, such as the Zalman ZM80 series and the Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer.


----------

